# Fiio E5 Vs. Fiio E6



## Pika007

Hi
  I'm searching for a small portable half decent amp, the first option that popped up was the ever so popular Fiio E5.
  Now, i saw that there's another model, the E6, that is sold for roughly the same price.
  Some places claim that it is the same amp, just with different shape, some say the E6 is better
   
  Can someone pour some light on the subject?
  Or if there is something else small, portable and sub 75$, recommendations will be appreciated
  Thanks.


----------



## ClieOS

They are *not* the same amp. E6 is intended as an replacement / upgrade model for E5. E5 has been discontinued by FiiO.


----------



## Pika007

Thanks for clearing that up.
  If you had any experience with them, could you please say which you think is better? We've seen enough examples of newer =/= better.
  And yeah, i know it's not going to be much of a difference, just making sure they didn't completely fudge it up in any way


----------



## ClieOS

There you go: http://www.head-fi.org/t/566351/fiio-e6-story-of-the-tiny-amp-continues-w-review-on-1st-page

But in summery: E6 > E5.


----------



## tzjin

The E6 is said to be better.
   
  For under $75, you can get yourself an E11. It's a bit larger, but much more powerful and sounds great for the price. Another option would be the cMoyBB.


----------



## Pika007

Thanks.
  I think i'll get myself an E6 for when i'm on the road, and an E11 to keep stationary at home. It looks too big to comfortably carry around....


----------



## hotKarl

I don't have either of these amps, but there are some excellent reviews on both of them (and the E11), and they differ in some really important ways. 
   
  If you plan on using the bass boost, you should look at how each amp effects the frequency range. A lot of people like the E5 because it has a more subtle bass boost that starts dropping off by about 200Hz, whereas the E6 bass boost extends up to much higher frequencies. This can give the music a muddy, thick sound. Some call it 'boomy'. The E11 seems to have the best boost of them all, with a boost centered around 50Hz that drops off pretty quickly in both directions, giving the bass more punch while leaving the mids and highs alone.


----------

